# US bankruptcy for Irish secured debts(Mortgage)



## softech (10 Feb 2012)

I am not sure if this question have been already posted. Basically I am non-EU national (US citizen). I have mortgage with Ulster Bank around 400K ( variable). I lost the job and recently moved to States. I am not in a position to continue mortgage repayments. I am thinking to file bankruptcy. UK is not an option for me as I can not move and work there (non-EU national). My question is:

1- Should I file bankruptcy in Ireland? If I do then can I leave country straight away as I can not stay in Ireland with 3 kinds without job/income.
2-  Should I file bankruptcy in States? I do not have any assets & borrowings in States. Will US bankruptcy wipe out my Irish debts? 

Thanks for your help


----------

